# Mac N cheese recipe



## firewillie77 (May 20, 2009)

So im smoking a pork butt and ribs on Sunday for my parents anniversy and would like to try and smoke some mac n chesse.  Does anyone have a recipe they would like to share with me?  Thanks 

-Mike


----------



## fire it up (May 20, 2009)

Are you looking to do a smoked mac n cheese or just a regular recipe?  I know there are a few really great recipes on the site, I'm sure someone will be able to point you to a great one.
Personally I LOVE macaroni monterey.  It's not your regular mac though, it has sour cream, butter, s&p, monterey jack cheese and maybe something else, I forget the exact recipe.


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2009)

so Many diff kinds-where to start? I would do a search on a food link-theres everything from old  basic to gourmet with ham.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 21, 2009)

GOT14U did an excellent smoked macaroni and cheese not long ago. search his posts and you will find it!


----------



## firewillie77 (May 21, 2009)

thanks everyone.  Im looking to do a smoked mac n cheese.  Maybe one with jalpenos in it


----------



## firewillie77 (May 21, 2009)

Just went and checked the one you told me to and that looks great!!!  Cant wait, hopefully I will have QView of everything Sunday!!


----------



## gemohler (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the BBQ-U Smoked Mac & Cheese recipe.

Here is it with prime rib that I do from time to time.


----------



## bbqtimbo (Jun 3, 2009)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------

